# The Little Sister has a new name...IRMA...



## SELFBOW (Sep 10, 2017)

We were able to camp Fri night and hunt opening day on my SE GA lease. Seen one deer Sat am and went to a plot we just planted last Sat. No rain yet so no sprouting.

The winds were strong at times but the deer were moving. I seen 6 , had one six point circle and get my wind but this guy came out on my good wind side and walked across the plot. 

At 22 yds I sent one and he was struggling to run even though it looked low. Little blood to 75 yds then it opened up and he was found another 75 yds....

 A beautiful opening day spent w friends...
When I got home my 11 yr old stepdaughter who has never touched a deer or witnessed butchering helped me thru the process which was a treasure for me...

The old BEAR Razorhead cut the heart on both sides as he was running away...


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 10, 2017)

I had some driving to do for work and have seen deer in alot of the fields eating...they know something is up..Congrats on the kill...my opening day wont be till sometime later this week...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 10, 2017)

Great job Martin, good deer.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 10, 2017)

That's a good start to the season, congrats


----------



## Dennis (Sep 10, 2017)

Good Job


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 10, 2017)

Congrats bud, good shooting.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice work


----------



## Clipper (Sep 10, 2017)

Happy for your success.  Nice buck and that grand daughter needs a bow!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 11, 2017)

Good job Martin.  Congrats!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2017)

Way to go !!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 11, 2017)

You finally broke the squirrel habit.


----------



## jekilpat (Sep 11, 2017)

Great start! Congratulations Martin.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2017)

Good deal! Congrats!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 11, 2017)

Great job, congrats


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 11, 2017)

Congrats Martin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 11, 2017)

That's sweet right there, congrats.


----------



## Poynor (Sep 12, 2017)

Been awhile since I've been on here and I knew you would be in the board with a kill........


----------



## dpoole (Sep 12, 2017)

Good deal


----------



## bowtoater (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice one


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 13, 2017)

Good job


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2017)

Very nice man. You are off to a fine start.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 17, 2017)

I was worried about this one after only finding a thimble full of blood for the first 100 yards.  I'm glad we stuck with it, because the blood trail really opened up.  Good job Martin.


----------

